# XT Kurbel 2004 im Mercury



## Faunus (31. März 2005)

Gestern hab ich beim Einbau des Innenlagers schon die Dichtungshülse zerstört, da ichs ohne Spacer probiert hab. Jetzt hab ich 2 Probleme:

Wo bekomme ich ne Dichtungshülse einzeln her und wieviele Spacer auf welcher Seite müssen rein? Wer hat auch ne XT Kurbel am Mercury und kann mal schauen, wie die Spacer verteilt sind?

Danke schonmal


----------



## CassandraComplx (31. März 2005)

Moin !

Das Mercury hat ein 68er Tretlager. Du musst 2 Spacer auf der KB-Seite und einen auf der anderen Seite verbauen.
Die Hülse solltest Du eigentlich in fast jeden Online-Shop bekommen.
Theoretisch kannst Du auch ohne fahren, weil sie eigentlich nur verhindert, dass Schmutz durchs Sattelrohr auf die Welle kommt...
Bei Paul Lange gibts irgendwo eine Liste mit den Teilenummern.

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (31. März 2005)

Hallo,

habe ich schon mal geschrieben.

Siehe....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=102562&highlight=kettenlinie












Gruß


----------



## CassandraComplx (31. März 2005)

Hallo !

@lumix
Sicher dass Du in dem Link nicht links und rechts vertauscht hast   
Rechts (KB-Seite) sollen 2 (oder 1 + E-Type) und links 1 Distanzring bei 68mm montiert werden. Wenn Du 3 Ringe links montierst, tritts du erstens nach links versetzt und deine Kettenblätter dürften Bekanntschaft mit der Kettenstrebe machen...

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Lumix (31. März 2005)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> @lumix
> Sicher dass Du in dem Link nicht links und rechts vertauscht hast
> ...



*******ndreck, Du hast Recht!!!!

Also so sollte es sein....

Tretlagerbreite 68mm / Kettenlinie 50mm
 links einen Ring ||||| rechts zwei Ringe

Tretlagerbreite 68mm / Kettenlinie 47.5mm
links zwei Ringe |||||| rechts einen Ring

Tretlagerbreite 73mm / Kettenlinie 50mm
rechts einen Ring

Tretlagerbreite 73mm / Kettenlinie 47.5mm
links einen Ring

.....hoffentlich habe ich mich jetzt nicht vertan


----------



## Faunus (31. März 2005)

Vielen Dank, dann kann jetzt nix mehr schiefgehen. Bekomme die Dichtungshülse für 5 Euro, allerdings erst ende nächster Woche. Ich bau das Ding trotzdem heute schon zusammen. und setz die Dichtung dann nächste Woche ein.


----------

